

Surprise Visitors Are Unwelcome At The NSA's Unfinished Utah Spy Center - thealexknapp
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2013/03/04/nsa-utah-data-center-visit/

======
teeja
No doubt there are Russian spy-sat pix available with incredible resolution
for sale somewhere online for $5 ... without the hour-long wait and the
interrogation.

------
panotpon
I wonder what could be the ratification of the agent to request that she
deletes 2 photos. It seems like an insignificant act.

~~~
cookingrobot
He explained to her that he didn't want to be identified personally with
pictures of their car / license plate. That's reasonable on an individual
level.

The problem is that in that situation he had a large amount of threatening
influence, and used it to censor a journalist. There should be clear training
and guidelines for how to handle this kind of thing, because letting
individual guards make up rules on the spot to protect themselves isn't ok.

